# pig transport box



## kenfromMaine

Hi
Does anyone know any site with plans to build a transport box for pigs in the 250 to 300lb range, what material etc? Or does anyone have pictures of what you use to haul pigs home and to the butcher? 
Thanks
Ken


----------



## kenfromMaine

So everyone has a stock trailer or has them hauled?


----------



## KinderKorner

My 150+ pound "mini" pet pig runs away all the time. It's always a rodeo to get her back in the car. When she was smaller she fit in an extra large dog crate in the back seat and we just had 4 people life it. We also had a neighbor put her in a deer box and lift her into the truck with a bulldozer once.

Now we usually just get a stick and walk her home because there is just no way to get her into the truck without a tractor or something. Let me tell you a 1 mile walk on a busy highway with a pig that is cranky and doesn't go on a leash is great fun. 

Sorry I can't help. I'll be watching this topic for some ideas.


----------



## currycomb

any solid box with ventalation would work for transporting, but how are you gettin the pig and box onto a truck? most folks do transport in a trailer. post an ad, ask friends, someone should haul for a fee.


----------



## BaconAndEggs

i actually bought a homemade pig crate off craigslist. a built it with 2x4s, even used PT on the bottom. one end had a sliding plywood door. i would post a picture but its at my father inlaw's. it has about 18in of 2x4 hanging off both ends for handles as if two men are going to carry a 200-300 pb pig. i put skiis on the bottom and slide it around.


----------



## Cornish Heritage

> So everyone has a stock trailer or has them hauled?


We use our 16' stock trailer regularly for moving pigs around the farm & for taking pigs to the vets to get travel papers. We have a ball hitch on our tractor so that we do not have to be taking the truck into the pastures. Pigs will not load into something low & dark and if you have not found this out yet you cannot make a pig go anywhere it doesn't want to go! LOL! There have been many discussions on this & some folks think they can push their pig into a trailer or cart! WRONG! A 250lb pig is extremely strong. When you have plans to take your pigs to slaughter you need to practice loading them WAY before you want them to load & if you have to be somewhere at a specific time then load the pig the day before. I have heard stories of folks trying to load on the day & the pigs not cooperating & they miss their appointment!

Most of our pigs load very easily as we have them trained to food. What we normally do if we are wanting a couple pigs out of a pasture, we will let all the pigs load, shut the door & then go into the trailer & push out the ones that should not be in there. This is the easiest way to do things IMO. In fact we have three pigs in the trailer tonight that are all headed to the vets tomorrow for their travel papers ready for folks picking them up this weekend.

Just my 2c worth, 

Liz


----------



## kenfromMaine

Well, I have picked up to Large bred sows to add to the mix approx 450 to 500lbs  What I ended up doing was renting a Uhaul enclosed box trailer $18.95 for the weekend. after they were loaded they just laid down and enjoyed the ride. Things went well. They are due the first weeks of May so this should be interesting, first time to have bred pigs for me. These sows have already had two litters each with no trouble so I am hoping this time goes smooth also. Paid $250. each for them and they a Duroc Landrace York cross so I guess just a mongrel pig. Once they were in the dark trailer they stayed very calm and unloaded alot better then I had expected. 
Ken


----------



## fair weather chicken

those mongrels are going to be some good eating. that's a pretty good mix. the u-haul was a brilliant idea, how much clean up afterwards?


----------



## Hillsvale

We have a 4x8 foot trailer with 1.5 foot rail sides and a lift off gate. Last year I attached sheets of plywood to the front and sides and a rail to the back... contains pigs, sheet, goats... even took the turkeys and ducks to be processed.

Best wishes

Shelley


----------



## kenfromMaine

Clean up of the trailer was actually simple, swept it out then just a light once over with a bucket of water and a small hand held wire brush. A shot of Freebreeze and you would never know it had hauled pigs


----------

